# Dakota Pipeline Facts/Fiction questions



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I remain confused on what really happened.
Q's: 
Was the pipeline crossing NA lands?
Some reports said "burial grounds". Others said "sacred lands". What is fact?
We're NAs not involved, or offered chance during environmental analysis period?
Who financed the purchase of camp shelters, food, other amenities for protesters.
What private property (if any) was vandalized by protestors?
We're those arrested fined? Who paid fines?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

oldfireguy said:


> I remain confused on what really happened.
> Q's:
> Was the pipeline crossing NA lands? No
> Some reports said "burial grounds". Others said "sacred lands". What is fact? The State Historical Society and archeologists went over the area before when the first pipeline went in. This pipeline parallels that pipeline. I don't think there are any burial grounds or sacred sites. The natives say archeologists don't know what to look for. I think they have a better idea than the natives. I'll guarantee you I can chip a better arrowhead, and know more native medicinal plants than any of them on the reservation. 99% of them are make believe indians. I don't say that to belittle, it's just reality.
> ...


 The courts have levied fines, but I don't know who paid them.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Plainsman is absolutely correct with his answers.
When this whole thing began, because Ive done a lot of teaching with a Native Medical program for the past 30 -40 years, I was pretty neutral about it, and if anything, was more in the Native'scorner than the pipeline company.
So I researched it the best I could as a non interested civilian, and as I spent a lot of time in the Heart River valley and down near the Cannonball River with many rancher friends and was able to hear and observe first hand what was going on. I spoke with many of the affected Ranchers and the engineers and workmen from the DAP! Had some excellent first hand tours of the construction, how its done, looked at the pipe, the epoxy coatings, how it went iunder the Heart River, etc. 
Unfortunately for most of the involverd LOCAL natives, I feel they really shot themselves in. The foot! Both feet even. Some might have meant well initially but were duped by the out of state PAID Rable Rousers, and I feel some of the well meaning locals lost a lot of credibility when these professional idiots showed up. Movie stars flying in with their multimillion dolls G5's, idiots like Jesse Jackson seated on a horse with a cowboy hat and duster, Natives claiming that God sent a wholes hwerd of bison to them to support their causer!!??!! Huh! The jerks cut some fences and ran a herd of their fellow natives buffalo out, resulting in a lot of dead buffalo. Lots of confirmed killing of Ranchers cattle, horses, etc. 
Those that were arrested were released on $100 bail each, anbd as they filed out of the courtroom a guy was there writing all of them 100 dollar checks! Then back to the stupid "protest" line! My attorney friends think they'll not show up in court again and simply for forget their 100 dollar bail money, paid by the adjitater organization. 
I could go on and on, having mostly good things about the debacle, with a few not so good things the pipeline did tyo piss off some of the ranchers and Natives. Being fairly close to it down there I came to realize that everything on Social Media was either purely WRONG or spun way out of proportion to the truth. Like most political or semi political websites. Ive learned to disbelieve EVERTHING on the i internet until proven otherwise......
In any case, the pipeline does not cross Native land, and is about 65-70 miles from the Reserve water intake, Their argument that there are native burial sites?? There are burial sites everywhere up and down the river. But the pipeline right of way was screened as well as possible many times by very competent archeologists. Probably more burial sites under their casino.. Also their argument that it is their land by the Laramie treaty of 1851 would make pretty well half of ND and SD and a lot of Montana their land too. Its 2017 last I checked.
Yes, undoubtedly the Natives have been screwed over many time in The llast 150 years, and many many mistakes have been madde and terrible things done! But this debacle has no basis, (till Obama got involved - our rep Heidi was really ****** at Obama for meddling - he and Pelosi did the sane with the Canadian Pipeline, etc.). Now with the Corp balking on it because of Obama's meddling, plus some terrible blizzards, most of the protesters have cleared out. Though when Trump tells the corp to OK it again, I suspect they'll be back next spring. Using lots of fossil fuels to get here, Movie stars and Jessie J will railing about "protect our water and stop using fossil fuels, etc! Ad Nauseum.....
OK, my rant is over. Though I rarely take sides on stupid things like this, I'm afraid the natives have lot a LOT if not ALL credibility with me! Now, does anyone want to know how I REALLY Feel? LOL


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I see in today's Bis Tribune that a protester is refusing to testify to a grand jury about the gal who as allegedly making IED's tom propane bottles, etc. to blow up/on the backwater bridge and blew most of her arm off! He refuses the subpoena. 
IMO if you have nothing o hide, then OBEY THE LAWand testify "the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth!" These professional protesters think they can make their on laws! They sure have lost support from most people who formerly sympathized with them! And a bunch more protesters were outside the Federal building yesterday.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Anyone see the video taken of a killing/drowning/stuffing the deer's muzzle in sand to finally kill it? Going viral on the Internet and posted by the NDG&F, in an attempt to find these Aholes and hopefully toss em in jail h opefully forever! Sure looks like some of these "protect Mother Nature protesters to me!


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Now there's a report of an 82 year old lady in a tipi zipped tied to a chair surrounded by feces and urine! Yeck!! Way past time something definitive was done, imo.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Anyone got a link to that vid??


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I found it...


----------

